# gas leak



## ecksman (Jun 24, 2004)

alright for the past couple of days i have been smelling gas when i get out of my car but never really gave a lot of thought, last night after i filled it up I parked it at a friends house, 20 or 30 minutes l;ater i came back to the car to get something when I saw that the ground was wet with gas. i dont know if i filled it up too much or if one of the lines is busted, the motor runs the same though , if any of this happened to any of you please post, dont want it to catch on fire on day thanks


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

ecksman said:


> alright for the past couple of days i have been smelling gas when i get out of my car but never really gave a lot of thought, last night after i filled it up I parked it at a friends house, 20 or 30 minutes l;ater i came back to the car to get something when I saw that the ground was wet with gas. i dont know if i filled it up too much or if one of the lines is busted, the motor runs the same though , if any of this happened to any of you please post, dont want it to catch on fire on day thanks


Check your lines...one might have crack or something. Also, check your tank...could also have crack in it. I've filled my tank up to the top many times and i've never had your problem so it is not the overfilling. That's what i would do and get back at me if its not.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

It's impossible to overfill your tank, due to the "high tech pumps". If you overfilled it, it would come out the gas cap anyways.....Try looking under the car for any "wet" spots, that's a good place to start. Also, i wouldn't reccomend driving the car much untill you fix the problem.....cigarettes can cause a nasty lil spark, and some people are a$$holes and throw em out the window. Good luck!


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I know the two B13's I had both had fuel line problems. When the lines come up from under the car, basically under the clutch area is a plastic retainer. That retains get road junk jamed in it. With living in the north this includes salt. I would check there. If you can't find a drip. Clean the lines and look for stains or pooling on them as well.


----------



## BBB_Diesel (Jul 6, 2004)

hi,

check the rubber overflow hose coming from the gas tank. it's less than a foot long and connects to the metal overflow line leading up right under the gas fill hole. i filled up my car and then went home and parked it in the sun for about 5 hours, but it was like 95 degrees outside so i guess the gas inside the tank kinda expanded and started to come up the overflow hose, but not all the way out. anyway i had a crack at the rubber hose where it connects to the metal line.


----------

